# A question about nibbling babies.



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Ok I have thirteen babies and not all but some of them are pretty nippy. What are some things that I can do to curve that? they are about three weeks right now. Very cute friendly and licky but at the same time some like to nibble a little to hard. Not enough to draw blood but enough to where u feel it and want to jerk away but don't. I want them to be safe and happy and loving before they find their forever homes. :lol:


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I imagine they'll grow out of it.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but I found a site that might help you out...

http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails074.html

It talks about teaching your rats young that you aren't yummy to eat...  Hope it's of some use to you!

ETA: here's another link...this one may be more what you are looking for... http://www.ratballs.com/RatTails/Tails015.html

Emy


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Rittens get to a *very* nibbly stage around 2 weeks of age, when they're just beginning to discover food. We've never done anything special to the babies around here, and they all grew out of it.


----------

